# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Time Limit

## Tomalak

I know this one sort of flies in the face of so much of what is done here, but it's supposed to be a challenge, right?  In this challenge you would have complete flexibility - map whatever you want, in whatever style you want, using whatever format you want.  But do it within a set time limit.  I propose 24 hours realtime start-to-finish, although if the moderators thought it more fair, they could make it six (or even four) hours of actual work.  Don't showcase your detail work, showcase your vision!  Have an idea, and see what you can do with it within the time limit!

----------


## Diamond

I think it's a good idea in theory, but we'd need to set up some kind of safeguard to make sure folks don't just pull something out of their archives that they hadn't posted yet and say "Hey look!!".  Maybe start with the ever-popular blob, but with no restrictions on how to use it?

----------


## Falconius

I think 24 hours is an unrealistic time limit personally, but I get what you're going for.

As to the blob, we can always offer more than one blob sheet, which people can then combine as they wish.  This would give them even more freedom while maintaining surety.

----------

